# Youth apprentice License



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

My 10 year old son was scheduled to take his hunters safety course at The Lake and Trails camp this year in October but the hunters safety course was canceled this year along with the other courses in the area. If I get him a apprentice license can he get a youth deer tag as well? I checked the book but it isn’t clear on deer tags with apprentice license holders. Maybe a stupid question but just want to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah you can get any deer or turkey tags 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

You should be able to with no problem. I did this for my son back in 2012 and he scored a button buck on his first outing. Buck fever got to him and he shot the first deer that he saw, he got mad later when he saw the big one that got away before he could get out of his stand to track the one he shot.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

sliver138 said:


> My 10 year old son was scheduled to take his hunters safety course at The Lake and Trails camp this year in October but the hunters safety course was canceled this year along with the other courses in the area. If I get him a apprentice license can he get a youth deer tag as well? I checked the book but it isn’t clear on deer tags with apprentice license holders. Maybe a stupid question but just want to make sure. Thanks.


He can also take the hunters safety course online. 

https://www.hunter-ed.com/ohio/


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. Smitty82 I looked into that. Being 10 he still needs the home study session. I may still have him do it before bow season.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sliver, I did this with my 11 year old son last year. There aren't any limits on number of years you can have an apprentice license and their aren't any issues with getting deer tags. I did this to make sure my son could sit through the hunter safety course without issues and disruption. Btw my son shot his first buck on his first sit, good luck and if you have any questions give me a call. PS, these are some of the best and most memorable times.

Thanks
Steve 330-608-8161


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SB2 said:


> There aren't any limits on number of years you can have an apprentice license


*No one may purchase more* *than three apprentice hunting licenses (adult or youth) or apprentice fur taker permits in his or her lifetime.



*


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

garhtr said:


> *No one may purchase more* *than three apprentice hunting licenses (adult or youth) or apprentice fur taker permits in his or her lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> *


 It no longer says that in the hunting regulations, page 34.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SB2 said:


> It no longer says that in the hunting regulations, page 34.


 http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/hunting/licenses-permits/#:
I copied and pasted from this ? ? ?
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

garhtr said:


> http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/hunting/licenses-permits/#:
> I copied and pasted from this ? ? ?
> Good luck and good hunting


That is 2017-2018 hunting regulation, these are the ones undated in 9/28/2018 thru the current hunting regulation book. I also verified that with a Ohio Odnr agent last year.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Smitty82 said:


> He can also take the hunters safety course online.
> 
> https://www.hunter-ed.com/ohio/


I did this with my son and sat through it with him and it was not that bad. You can do as you please per day and take up were you left of the next day.


----------

